# **NEED Nov 9-Dec 23 SE FL- Any size units



## TIMESHARE-HO (Nov 8, 2013)

** I CAN USE ANY SIZE UNITS STARTING NOW, NOV 9 TO DEC 23 IN SOUTHEAST FLORIDA!! ** 
ESPECIALLY FT LAUDERDALE, POMPANO BCH.. 

THANK U

jillmazz222@yahoo.com   904-403-7019


----------



## flipflops (Nov 10, 2013)

I sent you an email 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jules54 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sent you a PM did you receive?


----------

